# Opening a M.A.C store?



## mayparis (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey lovelies!

I have a little bit unusual question for this forum, but still hope you can help me with the piece of advice.

I live in Ukraine, Kiev, and we don’t have any M.A.C stores in any part of my country
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to buy all in Europe, when I am traveling twice a year or ask my friends to buy something for me when they travel.

I have been thinking about opening a M.A.C store in Kiev, it had been my dream, and finally I have found investors, who would help me in all that!

From this very point I am stuck. 
I know that Mac Cosmetics doesn’t work on franchising, and any attempts to contact their Head Office failed. In neighboring Russia, M.A.C is sold at some shops, but there I was told that I should contact the Head Office for the question like this.

And now I am in despair, as I really really want to accomplish what I began, but I don’t know whom to contact.

Does any one of you ever thought about that?
Do you have any ideas regarding what should I do?
I would greatly appreciate any piece of advice from you!!!

Thank you for attention.


----------



## lukinamama (Sep 12, 2008)

I had/have the same idea for my country


----------



## mayparis (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_I had/have the same idea for my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so, what did you do? did you do something at all?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any help?


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 12, 2008)

As you already know MAC dont work on franchising. You couldnt open a store yourself nor would investors be any help. MAC is owned by Estee Lauder and they decide when/where stores open. Like any other business MAC work on profit so unless they can see that there is a place in the market for them in your countr where they could make profits they probably wouldnt bother. your only option would be to email them explaining why you want/need a store in your country but i doubt it will be very helpful.
Sorry!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 13, 2008)

No advice, but good luck!


----------



## Zai01 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi All, what is the email address or contact information for the individual I need to contact for opening a M.A.C cosmetics store.


----------



## Xavi (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi MYPARIS MAC cosmetics never offer franchise. They have there own official stores and MAC products are not sold in any drugstores or other unauthorized stores. BEWARE coz they're fake. They're also sold online example on AMAZON but never buy Mac on eBay


----------

